# MKIV OZ Ultraleggera



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I spoke to doc at the tirerack because i had questions about the wheels and the fitment of the gold painted on mkIV's, and why the gold ones weren't pictured under our specs. Now this is the email that he sent me:
"Thanks for your question to The Tire Rack. Unfortunately, we don't
have the Ultraleggera in the proper offset guaranteed to fit the VR6. The only 18" Ultraleggera we can get in your bolt pattern (in gold) has an offset of 48mm, built for Subaru applications. The offset we need to fit your car is more like 35mm on average. Sorry that I could not help more. If you have any other questions or need to place an order, please contact me directly. If you are placing your order online, please be sure to reference my name, so that I can watch over your order as it processes."
So i know that my car usually has 35mm average on offset, but would the 48mm be too far off to even consider fitting?
it would suck to not be able to use the gold ones i want







but then id just have to go with the black


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (Attack.:Rabbit)*

spacers will bring the offset down
look in the faq
they can def be fitted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberwagn (May 18, 2006)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_spacers will bring the offset down
look in the faq
they can def be fitted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
def. spacers will help you.


----------



## Futura-Matt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Spacers and Powdercoating will get you what you want


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (Futura-Matt)*

alright ill take a look in the faqs, but just to ask this in person because i always seem to end up where offsets>me. When you add spacers it subtracts from it right? so like 48mm with a 10 mm spacer brings it to...38mm?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (Attack.:Rabbit)*

you got it
and remember if you get spacers you need new lugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (ForVWLife)*

okay so i did the math using the 'A' measurement in the FAQ since i don't have the wheel or tire, but i do know the supposed offset of what a gold one would be according to the tirerack
8inch wheel= 203.5 mm
Straight out of the FAQ with my numbers plugged in:
OZ Ultraleggera rim et48
(203.5 / 2) - 48 = 53.5
71 - 53.5 = 17.5
So 15mm Spacers would get me flush in front?
87 - 53.5 = 33
and 30/35mm spacers would get me flush in the back?

check that out, and let me know what you think. do they even make spacers reaching 30-35mm? seems a little large.....but who knows ill have to search if all this proves correct...and i did the math right.....because also mornings>me


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

bump quick for someone to see and review my mess


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

they do make spacers that big.... but they're considered dangerous/horrible for your wheel bearings


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (mrhappiepants)*

too much work for those wheels


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

i know ebay is sketchy. but just go show they make them that large. go to ebay and just type "5x100 spacer"
they go as large a 2 inch


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

superleggeras > ultraleggeras.
ultras are hideous


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (camf1an)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camf1an* »_superleggeras > ultraleggeras.
ultras are hideous

it's all opinion i had supperleggeras and i think ultra leggeras are sexy as hell


----------



## dubcc (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (camf1an)*


_Quote, originally posted by *camf1an* »_superleggeras > ultraleggeras.


Word to that


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Id be worried that the centerbore on those wheels would be too small since the tirerack guy said they were made specifically for subarus. I know you can push the wheels out with spacers but you would have to have all of the centers bored out if they were too small.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah...it is too much agrivation for those wheels...ive thought it over and i'm just going to go with the black ultraleggeras in either 18 or 19. my dad and i have a business account with them so i can hopefully get them at a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks everyone


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

I thought most aftermarket wheels used hubcentric rings so the centerbore isn't a problem, you'd just need the proper rings for a MKIV.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGetUpandGo* »_I thought most aftermarket wheels used hubcentric rings so the centerbore isn't a problem, you'd just need the proper rings for a MKIV.

not if the centerbore is already too small. People use hubcentric rings when the centerbore is larger than the one you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Right, I get that, but in the case of common aftermarket wheels, the centerbore is usually large enough to cover all applications of the wheel, then a hubcentric ring to lower the size to what is required for each application. I know hubcentric rings were required for my Superleggeras, so I would imagine OZ did the same with the Ultraleggeras (large centerbore with rings to reduce).


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGetUpandGo* »_Right, I get that, but in the case of common aftermarket wheels, the centerbore is usually large enough to cover all applications of the wheel, then a hubcentric ring to lower the size to what is required for each application. I know hubcentric rings were required for my Superleggeras, so I would imagine OZ did the same with the Ultraleggeras (large centerbore with rings to reduce).

Not if the tire rack guy said that the gold ultraleggeras are made for subaru fitment. Subaru centerbore is smaller than VW mk4 centerbore. That's why we can't use a lot of the rota wheels because they are all made hubcentric to subarus. Call tire rack again and find out the centerbore.


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*

Subarus are 56.1mm and VW is 57.1mm (All of their passenger vehicles, SUV's like the Tribeca will be larger, and the "Toe-rag", is 71.5mm)
Dont ask why I remember these things.


_Modified by 4-Dr-W-a-T at 10:33 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## mrhappiepants (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (4-Dr-W-a-T)*

you're just full of useless information aren't you


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: MKIV OZ Ultraleggera (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Get them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got the OZ Ultraleggeras Sliver 18x8 35et they have a very slight poke. Oh and they look 1000x better in person than in ANY PICTURE I have ever seen of them.
The spokes are narrow but deep. They seem well build and actually pretty beefy for what weight they are. Also, they are lighter then my old stock/s which means the car handles/accelerates great.,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

